# Good King Airway Video



## ResTech (Aug 5, 2009)

Found this video on Youtube tonight and thought it was well put together.... just demonstrates the King airway device and goes over some general info about it... 

Nice review video. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJix_gZW5OA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 5, 2009)

Good ol' Oakland County, Mi.


Even more good:  King LTD!!!


----------

